# MEMORIAL DAY ROLL CALL



## PaulDoug (May 31, 2010)

I'd like to see a roll call of those who served or want to mention relatives that served or are serving the Armed Forces. Thanks for posting

Sgt. Paul Douglass USMC 1963 - 1966
Chu Lai, Viet Nam 1965-1966


My son, Cmdr. Brian Douglass US Navy F-18 Superhornet Pilot
Several Middle East tours

Still serving


----------



## jskeen (May 31, 2010)

James Skeen

SrA USAF 1987-1991
Osan AFB ROK
Desert Storm Service


----------



## Mr Vic (May 31, 2010)

CW3(Ret) Victor W Vickers
Sep 1974- Sep 1994
Team Huey - If it don't hover it sucks!

Spent Storm I in Korea 10k from the border 

Stepson Seaman Arron Kulp 
1996-2000


----------



## cozee (May 31, 2010)

SEMPER FI Sarge!!

3rd MarDiv, South Pacific Rim, '77-79

Family members:

Roy C., Army, Korean War Veteran (father)
Jimmie P., USAF retired, Vet Nam veteran, (father in law)
Vernelle S., Navy (uncle)
Howard S., Army (uncle)
Carl S., Army (uncle)
Ralph S., Army (uncle)
Jerry P., Navy (uncle)
Denny P., Navy (cousin)
Cathy P., Army (cousin)
Derrick T., USMC Res, (cousin)
Mark P., Army/USAF, retired (cousin)
Matt G., USMC, '77-'85 (brother)
Tim G., Navy, currently serving (nephew/Matt's son)
Jared P. and Dustin P., Army, currently serving (nephews)
Greg P, USAF, currently serving (nephew)

And I wish to include a good friend of the family,

Ray B., Navy, Retired, WWII veteran, USS Franklin


----------



## fiferb (May 31, 2010)

My father, Ned, USAF 21 years.
Myself, US Army, 20 years.
My son, SGT Eric A. Fifer, KIA in Iraq, 7 Oct 05
My stepson, 1LT Shaun A. Futch, currently serving in Iraq.


----------



## JHFerrell (May 31, 2010)

John Ferrell,
SSgt, USAF
1986 - 1995

Germany 1986 - 1992
Fairchild AFB 1992 - 1995

Bahrain, Operation Desert Watch, Desert Storm, Desert Calm

NAS Sigonella, Operation Deny Flight 1993


----------



## ThomJ (May 31, 2010)

Arthur Jaffarian, 3 years CBI, WWII (my dad)
Me, US Army Vietnam 1967-1969, C Co 39th Eng Bn; 919th Armored Eng Co, 11th ACR


----------



## pentex (May 31, 2010)

Harold Stewart
US Air Force 1955-1959
IN-Flight Refueling Specialist(boom operator)


----------



## Longfellow (May 31, 2010)

Ken Oakley
Sgt E-5
Korea 09/1953- 12/1954
160th Regt- 40th Inf Div.


----------



## PTownSubbie (May 31, 2010)

LCDR Fred Wissen
Sept 1985-Present

CAPT (Ret) Raymond Dunkelburger
USMC Special Forces
WW II/Korea/Vietnam


----------



## papaturner (May 31, 2010)

Perry Bridges Spec. E-5
1965-1967
U.S.Army 
Ansbach,Germany 

My Dad 25 years Retired Sgt. Major WWII U.S.Army

Brother 22 years Retired Sfc. Viet Nam U.S. Army

Brother 3 years Spec. 4 Viet Nam U.S.Army


----------



## Jim15 (May 31, 2010)

Jim schrand Sgt. E-5
US Army 1961-1965.

Rick Schrand - Bro.
US Army Green Berets
1965-1968


----------



## greenmtnguy (May 31, 2010)

Alton Folsom
Sp-5 Heilbronn Germany 68-70   Army

My Dad Tech 5  India  WWII
Brother Ralph Vietnam  69
Brother John Air force 66-69  all over the place


----------



## gketell (May 31, 2010)

Sgt Gregory G Ketell
US Army Reserves

My Father, 1st Lt William K Ketell
US Army - Korean conflict

13 stars on my mother's side of the family.


----------



## Padre (May 31, 2010)

Harry A. "Chip" Elliott III
USAF 71-74; NYANG 74-79 SSgt.

Harry A. Elliott Jr.
US Army Air Corp
Colonel
1942-1952; Command Pilot
B-24; B-29; B-32; B-39

Harry A. Elliott Sr.
US Navy Air Blimp Squadron
1914-1919'



Let us remember those who have fallen on this Memorial Day.  All gave  some, some gave all.


----------



## louisbry (May 31, 2010)

Major (Ret) Louis Bryant
US Air Force 1966 - 1986


----------



## Jim in Oakville (May 31, 2010)

A happy Memorial Day to all,

Being Canadian we honour them on November 11, but I do it daily

Frederic Shaver, Butlers Rangers, 1812-14 (Canadian)
Jacob Shaver, 76th Canadian Artilery, 1916-18 WW I, RCAF, 1940-45 WW II
Joseph Labelle, Royal Montreal regiment, 1914-1946 WWI and WW II
John Shaver, USN, 1943-54, WW II and Korea
Bill Shaver, USN, 1989-96, Somalia, Gulf War
Peter Shaver, USAF, 1992- Current
Hugh Shaver, Royal Canadian Air Force, 1986-95

These are my family members who have served. 

God Bless them all


----------



## WoodCarverOH (May 31, 2010)

Eric Dunn
SSGT USAF 1966-1970


----------



## avbill (May 31, 2010)

My Family list is long.

The Colonial War 1632 ( Basically the Indians wars in Ct.)
Robert Parke 

The Revolutionary War
Josiah Park
Henry Keplinger
John Keplinger

War of 1812
Amos Park 

Civil War 
Charles Pratt
Samuel S Tyson 
Isaac V. Park 

WWI
Ceil Keplinger
John William Crihfield

WWII
Edna Vincent Park Daniels            LT. Cmdr. Navy [mother]
William Keplinger Daniels             LT. Cmdr. Navy 11 war patrols in a submarine [father] 
Donald Sterling my uncle              navy
Robert Black                                       army  died Okinawa  Island 
Glenn Robert McCune                   army Lt.
Ross Luther Daniels                         master chief 

Korean War
Robert J Park                                     Pt. Army                              
William Keplinger Daniels             LT. Cmdr. Navy                  

Vietnam War
  William Daniels                                  MSTS Civilian support


----------



## Russianwolf (May 31, 2010)

USN CTI3 (1995-1997) Medical Discharge


----------



## cdbakkum (May 31, 2010)

Carl Bakkum
USS PGM 26
South Pacific 1943 to 1947


----------



## witz1976 (May 31, 2010)

SPC Daniel Horowitz USAR MP 

Grandfather Murry Usherson US Navy 

Grandfather Julius Horowitz US Coast Guard

(Wish I could tell you rank and years for my Grand Fathers)


----------



## rstought (May 31, 2010)

SGT, USA 80-84
CAPT, USMC 87-92


----------



## RAdams (May 31, 2010)

MSgt. Dixie Mann, U.S.M.C. 1998-present, Currently stationed in Okinawa (Sister in law)

Cpl. Ronald E. Adams (Sr) 01 Sept. 1971 - 01 Sept. 1973 (reserves until 1977)
Rifle Sharpshooter Badge
National Defense Service Medal
Vietnam Service medal w/1 star
9-16-53 --- 01-23-2004
R.I.P. Pops

My Uncle Dale also served in Vietnam with the Marine Corps.

My grandfather served in WWII, as did his brothers. I lost one great Uncle in France.

Unfortunately i lack all the historical information for the other family members. I think it is time for me to do some diggin!


----------



## tseger (May 31, 2010)

Tim Seger
USMC 3rd MAW 1988-1992
Desert Storm

Bobby Seger (Dad)
USMC (combat engineer)
Vietnam

Jack Seger (Paternal Grandfather)
USN
WW2

Lamar Moody (Maternal Grandfather)
USA
WW2

Homer Seger (Uncle)
USAF
Vietnam

Wayne Seger (Uncle)
USMC
Vietnam


----------



## seamus7227 (May 31, 2010)

Wilfred L. Rooney
SSGT USAF WWII
1921-2007 R.I.P.

Gen.(Ret.) Tom Hobbins
USAF 

Maj. Brian Hobbins
USAF F-15 (currently serving)

Capt. Josh Watkins
USAF C-17 (currently serving)

Seamus Rooney
US Army 94-98

Col.(Ret.) Theodore Buechler
USAF

Maj. Robert Buechler
US ARMY BLACKHAWK PILOT  

MANY THANKS TO ALL WHO HAVE SERVED AND THOSE STILL SERVING TO KEEP THIS WONDERFUL NATION FREE!!


----------



## tdhicksjr (May 31, 2010)

SEMPER FI, PAUL
SGT. TROY HICKS USMC 1963-1966
I-3-3 CHU LAI, VIET NAM 1965-1966


----------



## Whaler (May 31, 2010)

Richard Peterson Staff Sgt USAF 1957 - 1965.


----------



## alphageek (May 31, 2010)

I have many, but the closest to me...

USAF Staff Stg John Charlier - AKA rsx1974 on IAP... currently serving in Afganistan.

Thanks to all those that serve and their families that support them!


----------



## Chuck Key (May 31, 2010)

To all of my fallen comrades:

http://manchu.org/memorial/ and
 
http://www.manchu.org/memorial/list.php3

Chuckie


----------



## txbatons (May 31, 2010)

grandfather - US Navy, served in WWII in Guam
uncle - US Navy, served in Vietnam
nephew - US Army, currently in Kuwait
son - USMC recruit. Expected to ship out to boot camp in late October!


----------



## marter1229 (May 31, 2010)

USN Beach Jumper Unit 1
'63-'66 Naval amphib base  Coronado, Ca
'65-66 Hill 327  Dang


----------



## Verne (May 31, 2010)

USAF 1958-1962
Strategic Air Command KC-97 Crew Chief tdy on the Goose, Spain, Azores.
Combatg Support Gp Nouassuer AB, Morrocco 1959-1962
Father Francis and Uncle Bob both served WWII

Son Adam, USMC safely home and a civilian now, thank God

Thanks to all, past and present


----------



## RAdams (May 31, 2010)

After replying to this thread earlier, I did a littel digging... Which was very fitting for today!!


Cpl. Dale Lee Adams (Uncle)
USMC, 1968- 1972
National Defense Service medal
Vietnam Service medal
Vietnam Campaign medal
Good conduct medal
Vietnam Cross of Gallantry

6-6-1949 to 7-22-94
R.I.P. Uncle Dale!


----------



## markgum (May 31, 2010)

me, USN 1976 - 1982 medical discharge - disabled vet
my father, 1950's 82nd Air Borne 
an uncle on my mum's side Army -  Korea
a great uncle on my mum's side WWII (POW in Japan)
my son (Royce)  Army  (81 - 85)
another son Army (Keith)  (84 - present)
another son (Eric) taking the ASVAB in a few weeks to join the Army


----------



## CSue (May 31, 2010)

Michael J. Hawkins, brother 
US Navy
USS Camden, 1966-1970

Raymond Hawkins, brother
US Army 1961-63 

Chief Petty Officer Michael Tobin, grandfather
US Navy
WWI, WWII

Calvin Seeman, friend
US Army
1966-1970
Died in VietNam, 1970

Robert Romo, Friend
US Army
1966
Died in VietNam 1966


----------



## leaycraft (May 31, 2010)

Frank D. Moorman Sgt. USA  KIA So. Vietnam   (friend and fellow acolyte)

me Sgt. John L. Howard - Medical - 2/102 NJARNG


----------



## Dan26 (May 31, 2010)

Daniel Hart, MSgt, USAF
1986-2006


----------



## tim self (May 31, 2010)

Tim Self, SSgt, USMC, Ret
1977-1997


----------



## turnsomeantlers (May 31, 2010)

HUll Maintenance Tech 2nd Class, US Navy
USS Pensacola LSD 38 
"Go Gator Navy"
1981 / 1985
Beriut, Lebanon 1983 (Embassy Attack) "May they Not be forgotten"
Order of the Blue Nose x2
Order of the Ditch


----------



## SteveH (May 31, 2010)

Steve Houser, Sgt, 
USAF 1969 - 1973
1984th Comm Sqdn, Tinker AFB
1931st Comm Grp, Det 11, AK ACW

Wife:
Nitza Houser, Capt.
USAF 1970 -1974
Tinker Hospital, Tinker AFB


----------



## Pepsi (May 31, 2010)

Al Huweart   -   Lcpl
D 1/5 Viet-Nam 1968
USMC 1968  -  1975

Al


----------



## jack barnes (May 31, 2010)

Jack Barnes
Chu-Chi Veitnam 67-68


----------



## run91 (May 31, 2010)

Navy, Machinest Mate 1st class


----------



## run91 (May 31, 2010)

Navy, Machinist Mate 1st class.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 31, 2010)

SGT. Mike Inselsberger
West Berlin- 1970-1972
Ft knox, kentucky 1972-1973
Germany 1973-1978
U.S. ARMY


----------



## jocat54 (May 31, 2010)

John Hobbs SSgt
USAF 1966-1976
Vietnam-Two tours


----------



## Chuck Johnson (May 31, 2010)

USN
FTG3
USS Orskany - CVA34
1962-1965


----------



## MobilMan (May 31, 2010)

Richard 'Dick' Hartner
U.S. Army 64-66
Armour Battalion


----------



## clayton717 (May 31, 2010)

Myself - Spec. (E-4) Army National Guard 

Father - Army 101st airborne
Grandfather -US Navy WW II


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 1, 2010)

I wasn't near the computer yesterday:
My father was in the army, stationed in Alaska around '51.
My nephew, Adam, serving with the Marines.

Thanks again to all who have or are serving.


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 1, 2010)

US Navy 1998-2008
Petty Officer First Class (Surface Warfare) Information System Technician

Short version
IT1(SW) Hardin, USN

Grandfather
US Army Air Corp 1941-1945, WWII
Because of the Sullivan Borthers he was never allowed to leave the US.  One of his brothers was a German POW, another was a Japanese POW, the third was fighting in Europe, and the fourth was only 14 or so.


----------



## philkessling (Jun 1, 2010)

Lt, USN: 1975-1981
VF-14


----------



## AKBeaver (Jun 1, 2010)

Just saw this post.

Myself, CWO3(ELC) USCG 1983-Present

Cousin spent 20 years in the Army
Cousin spent 10 years in the Navy
Cousin Career Army/Army reserve with one tour in Vietnam, Medically retired
Dad, PO3, Navy, WWII, Korea
Great Uncle Army, killed in France WWI


----------



## wolftat (Jun 1, 2010)

John P. USMC 1965-2008 R.I.P My brother
Andrew P USMC 48-06 R.I.P. My brother
Wayne P. USA 81-06 active My brother
Neil P. USMC Retired 83-08 active ME
Louis P. USMC Retired 48-78 active My father
Harry P. USMC R.I.P. WWII My grandfather
James P. USMC R.I.P WWI My great grandfather
Anthony P. USMC 2001- Present active My son
Jack P. USMC 2001-Present active My Nephew (Johns Son)
Thomas P. USMC R.I.P. Gulf My nephew

And many, many friends that I sat with, ate with, fought with, and laughed with who are gone but never forgotten.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jun 1, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> I'd like to see a roll call of those who served or want to mention relatives that served or are serving the Armed Forces. Thanks for posting
> 
> I believe the individuals that posted read the thread and replied correctly. They did not memorialize themselves nor did  I. I replied to the post as it was asked as did the others.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 1, 2010)

U S Navy 1957-1979 Senior Chief Petty Officer Retired. Two years in Nam ETC. I fly my flag every day at home and out at my shop at the stables.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 1, 2010)

Padre/Chip made a very good point in another thread related to Memorial Day. It is a day for honoring those who gave the ultimate sacrifice for their county. It is not a day to honor Veterans. I have to agree with him (because he is correct) so I would like to consider this thread closed except for people that want to honor a person(s) that was killed in the service of their country. 

I did not meant disrespect, my intent was sincere and meant to be good. Thanks to those that posted and we will do it on the the proper day set aside for that purpose.


----------

